# Repairing electronet fencing



## theawesomefowl (Sep 26, 2011)

For reasons I would prefer not to state, part of the top strand of my electronet got ripped apart by my goat, as well as a stay. Anyone else had to deal with this? The most helpful thing on the internet was this post.  I have the clamps and wire, so I am going to try this, as I'd really like to save this fence. And I need it by November when I bring home the ram!!!

Thoughts? 

(What a pain in the butt this is!!!)


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 26, 2011)

Sounds like the brass ferrules from Premier are the best way to go to repair it.  I'll order some next Premier order I do because my dog decided to chew on it (it was not hot).


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 26, 2011)

I repaired mine by twisting the wires together.  I cut a new peice of the line that was inclided with the net.  I twisted the wires at each end to the breaks and then tied the nylon together with goos square knots.  No trouble, works great.  Stupid Racoon tried to get in and got stuck.  At least he learned his lesson.


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 26, 2011)

You can buy a heat sensitive sleave repair kit at any Home Depot... just insert the two wire ends into the sleave, crimp the metal connector inside the sleave with a pair of pliers to make contact of the wires together , then use a propane torch to shrink wrap the ends of the sleave  to weather proof the repair points.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Sep 27, 2011)

Well...problem is it is so shredded on the top I'm thinking to just cut the ripped stands out, and replace it with a new length of wire, crimped at each end. Them I'm going to try using epoxy putty to attach it the stays. I'll let you know how it turns out!


















Stupid goat.....


----------

